# Coming Back to Martial Arts Training After Serious Injury



## Xue Sheng (Dec 12, 2014)

I came across this article on Dragons List

And speaking as someone who has his share of injuries that took him out of training more than once over the last few decades, most recently the last 5 years, I think it is something we as martial artists should think about.

I can tell you I have run smack into and/or afoul of numbers 1, 2, 3, 4, 7.

Full Article (Coming Back to Martial Arts Training After Serious Injury)



> 1. You won't be the same.
> 2. You won't be able to train as often or as intensely. At first.
> 3. Don't stop therapy
> 4. Pay close attention to pain
> ...



1. I was not the same after every injury and sometimes I fully recovered and sometimes (this time) I didn't.
2. I was not able to train like I did before, but I tried to and always paid for that
3. I did stop therapy, in my youth, and paid for that to
4. I did not pay close attention to the pain, and even ignored it, and paid for that to, even did that one in the last 5 years, but I do now and it makes a big difference in getting better
5. Never had this problem.
6. I actually never assumed this.
7. Oh yeah, this one, bigtime


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll add my name to the list of people that have found the majority of the problems to be present after an injury and had to fight both physically  and mentally to get past most of them


----------



## DennisBreene (Dec 13, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I came across this article on Dragons List
> 
> And speaking as someone who has his share of injuries that took him out of training more than once over the last few decades, most recently the last 5 years, I think it is something we as martial artists should think about.
> 
> ...


Great article,  I would only add that this advice applies equally to serious illness, and the older you get, the longer any recovery seems to take.  So be kind to yourself and don't rush it.  When recovery  is not going to be complete, remember that every art has an individual component and seize the opportunity to adapt the art to your capabilities and needs rather than viewing it as loss of capacity.


----------

